# chances of going into labour 37 weeks?



## britneybabyy

oh ky this pregnancy is dragging.... i count the days and weeks off! whats the chance of maybe giving birth at 37 weeks? its my first x


----------



## Turnipstar

I had my first dd @37 weeks and second at 36 wks Im hoping to go before 38 weeks this time too! :)


----------



## Lyd

Good luck Lol just think about that in 5 days time from where u are my labour started for me so it might for u ;) was my first too xx


----------



## britneybabyy

how many weeks were u? x


----------



## aliss

All anecdotes aside, honestly your chances aren't that great sorry :( It's something like less than 10% are born at 37 weeks or before...


----------



## leahtaba

u cud but with your first ur more likely to go overdue so try not to set urself up for disapointment. i was well and truly done at 37 weeks and time just goes slower when your trying to wish yourself into labor haha


----------



## Feanorous

I was talking to my NCT teacher today and she told us there is evidence it can be related to the length of your periods. If you had a 28/29 day regular cycle then you should be around your due date. If you had longer cycles then chances are you will go overdue :)

x


----------



## miss cakes

my cycles are every 28 days like clockwork yet all my babies were way overdue like 2wks x


----------



## benandbean

My first came at 37 weeks... You never know. I did LOADS of walking and bouncing


----------



## sweetdrea

Both my kudos were 2 weeks late. This one tried to come out at 24 weeks n I'm still ticking all tho I get to quit my meds in one week yay I can't wait they make me feel like death


----------



## 2016

I have long cycles and DS arrived at 34w6d! :dohh:

I think it is far more likely you'll go to your DD and beyond if I'm honest. Even after one early babe I am not convinced I will go early this time.


----------



## Unexpected212

As soon as I hit 37 weeks I was like 'right any minute now' Now i'm 38 weeks tommorow and don't feel remotley close...wahhhh


----------



## jamhs

You might be lucky, but you might need to prepare yourself that you could go 41 weeks plus. I went 11 days over with my first and I think the only thing that kept me sane was that I had already been adding the two weeks past to the time I had left. So, for example, at 28 weeks I keep telling myself I have 12-14 weeks left. And I made loads of plans to keep me busy, but that I could easily cancel. I really want this one to come early, but I'm not holding my breath by any means!


----------



## LittlePeople

Your chances aren't great! and if your already struggling with the thought of your due date... you might want to add the 2weeks over due onto your dates... won't be as bed when/if you go over then :flower:


----------



## Stephers35

I too like the idea of 37 weeks as that means I would only have two more weeks of being pregnant. Ugh! Thanks for at least the glimmer of hope:) I sure hope the cycle thing isn't true...I was around 30 days and if this little girl is overdue, I am going to sit in a closet and cry. I just want to see her and make sure she's healthy!


----------



## Toots4

Feanorous said:


> I was talking to my NCT teacher today and she told us there is evidence it can be related to the length of your periods. If you had a 28/29 day regular cycle then you should be around your due date. If you had longer cycles then chances are you will go overdue :)
> 
> x

Well I have 33/34 day cycles and gave birth at 38 weeks!


----------



## britneybabyy

thanks for ur help ladies x


----------



## minties

Where did the 37 week thing come from anyway? I thought it was just considered the safe point for a baby to be born at, but everyone seems to treat it as their due date now.


----------



## charlie_lael

minties said:


> Where did the 37 week thing come from anyway? I thought it was just considered the safe point for a baby to be born at, but everyone seems to treat it as their due date now.

I think people just hope to go into labor around that time since they're tired of being preggo and they know it's safe by 37 weeks.

It's kind of like when you tell a toddler that MAYBE we can go to the park at 3:30, and they take it as "oh we're going to the park at 3:30!" We're all just really hopeful. Lol.


----------



## Kelly M

Yeah, I wish I didn't know my due date! I'm already counting the days and it's excruciating. I just know I'll go overdue because I'm already so tired of being pregnant it's just my luck. 

I would love to give birth at 37 weeks but everyone keeps saying I'm crazy for that and that baby should stay in as long as possible, etc. I say, as long as baby is healthy, he can come as early as he wants and I'd be happy! :)


----------



## minties

I feel weird that I hope to go overdue now! All these free time and enjoying doing whatever I want is so awesome. I know how much it changes with a new baby.


----------



## Stephers35

minties said:


> I feel weird that I hope to go overdue now! All these free time and enjoying doing whatever I want is so awesome. I know how much it changes with a new baby.

I am so jealous of you! Between work and getting ready for baby, I'm too exhausted to do anything. Just today I've develope quite the club foot. Another joyous side effect. I'm trying to stay positive, but 37 weeks just makes me feel a little bit hopeful that the day I meet my girl is close at hand!


----------



## gretavon

I had my first at 38weeks. Im hopeful and optimistic and everyone around me seems confident he'll be here at 37-38weeks.


----------



## GabesMommy

I had my first at 37 weeks 2 days. Although to be fair a few days earlier at my 36 week appt the doctor checked me and noticed I was 70% effaced and 4 cm already! Apparently I have a very small pelvis and we theorize that my body "knew" to kick my son out before he got too big to fit :) even still his head was stuck at a funny angle in my pelvis for a while (resulting in a big bruise) and he had the cord around his neck twice. The traumatic birth, paired with him being a tad bit earlier than they like, resulted in him staying in the NICU (as a precaution mostly, then jaundice) for 4 days.

I was where you are now, though- the last few weeks were the hardest- I just wanted to meet him so bad! But if I could have a choice in it I'd prefer a baby to be born on time :)


----------



## Scuba

I'm wanting desperately to NOT go early now that my section date is booked!! I'm guessing/hoping that I won't as DD was overdue and induced and STILL took forever to make her arrival 41+3.. My ELCS is booked for 38+3 so I'm thinking its unlikely I'll go before then, but of course every little tightening is making me think now lol xx


----------



## LaraB

minties said:


> Where did the 37 week thing come from anyway? I thought it was just considered the safe point for a baby to be born at, but everyone seems to treat it as their due date now.

I'd love to go at 37 weeks! As well as being fed up and ill it's an extra 3/5 weeks with your baby that you wouldn't normally get! At antenatal class last night she said after 37 weeks it doesn't matter whether they're in or out because all they need to do from that point is put more weight on and that can be done just as easy outside the womb :) so basically 37 weeks is just as safe as 40 weeks x


----------



## x melanie x

There was some research printed in the press in July which calls for the premature category to be raised from 36+6 weeks. This is due to research carried out on thousands of 8 year olds in the US. The ability in maths and reading of those children born at 40-41 weeks was better than those born at 37 weeks. It also talks about likelihood of mental health issues and depression later in life being increased for those born at 37 weeks compared to 41.

Therefore whilst I agree there is not much difference in a baby health wise at birth at 37 or 41 weeks, it appears there *could* be an impact for a little later in life. 

I think as long as there are no issues which mean baby or mum would be safer born earlier then the extra few weeks will be worthwhile in the long run.

I'm over 37 weeks and ready to meet my baby as I'm so uncomfortable and just want to know that she's safe, but I'm hanging on in there as long as possible, hopefully to 41 weeks.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## LaraB

x melanie x said:


> There was some research printed in the press in July which calls for the premature category to be raised from 36+6 weeks. This is due to research carried out on thousands of 8 year olds in the US. The ability in maths and reading of those children born at 40-41 weeks was better than those born at 37 weeks. It also talks about likelihood of mental health issues and depression later in life being increased for those born at 37 weeks compared to 41.
> 
> Therefore whilst I agree there is not much difference in a baby health wise at birth at 37 or 41 weeks, it appears there *could* be an impact for a little later in life.
> 
> I think as long as there are no issues which mean baby or mum would be safer born earlier then the extra few weeks will be worthwhile in the long run.
> 
> I'm over 37 weeks and ready to meet my baby as I'm so uncomfortable and just want to know that she's safe, but I'm hanging on in there as long as possible, hopefully to 41 weeks.
> 
> Good luck everyone xx

Interesting! How come you want to go overdue? X


----------



## x melanie x

I guess it's because both of my boys were overdue one at 42 and the other at 41 weeks. I think that's my natural pregnancy length if that makes sense?! I also believe (providing there are no medical issues) babies are better off in the womb for as long as possible. The research from July also backs this up.

Having said that I also think others have naturally shorter pregnancies and that is fine too. Although I can completely understand why ladies want their babies to come earlier as it does get tough towards the end.

I wont be asking or going for a sweep or any kind of induction until 42 weeks +. Just personal preference I guess :shrug:


----------



## DonnaBallona

LaraB said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> Where did the 37 week thing come from anyway? I thought it was just considered the safe point for a baby to be born at, but everyone seems to treat it as their due date now.
> 
> I'd love to go at 37 weeks! As well as being fed up and ill it's an extra 3/5 weeks with your baby that you wouldn't normally get! At antenatal class last night she said after 37 weeks it doesn't matter whether they're in or out because all they need to do from that point is put more weight on and that can be done just as easy outside the womb :) so basically 37 weeks is just as safe as 40 weeks xClick to expand...


I'm so sorry to pick up this particular quote, but 

:shock: :shock: :shock:

what an irresponsible thing for a midwife to say to an expectant mother.
I am literally speechless that anybody would think that that was a responsible thing to say at an antenatal class. from somebody that had a premature baby, I am gobsmacked. I know you're fed up, feeling poorly and are in pain and honestly, I can sympathise and relate. but that does NOT compare to having a premature baby at all. Im not going to go into the ins and outs of how terrible it is, but honestly if you knew, you wouldn't want baby to come out before 40 wks. it is NOT 'just as safe as all they're doing is growing'- if it was, then that would be your due date!!!! :nope:


----------



## LaraB

DonnaBallona said:


> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minties said:
> 
> 
> Where did the 37 week thing come from anyway? I thought it was just considered the safe point for a baby to be born at, but everyone seems to treat it as their due date now.
> 
> I'd love to go at 37 weeks! As well as being fed up and ill it's an extra 3/5 weeks with your baby that you wouldn't normally get! At antenatal class last night she said after 37 weeks it doesn't matter whether they're in or out because all they need to do from that point is put more weight on and that can be done just as easy outside the womb :) so basically 37 weeks is just as safe as 40 weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to pick up this particular quote, but
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> what an irresponsible thing for a midwife to say to an expectant mother.
> I am literally speechless that anybody would think that that was a responsible thing to say at an antenatal class. from somebody that had a premature baby, I am gobsmacked. I know you're fed up, feeling poorly and are in pain and honestly, I can sympathise and relate. but that does NOT compare to having a premature baby at all. Im not going to go into the ins and outs of how terrible it is, but honestly if you knew, you wouldn't want baby to come out before 40 wks. it is NOT 'just as safe as all they're doing is growing'- if it was, then that would be your due date!!!! :nope:Click to expand...

They don't class babies after 37 weeks 'premature' though? Idk I guess I just don't have much experience with poorly early babies except my cousins but they were born at only 25 weeks which obviously is nowhere near safe. Both myself and OH's niece, 34 weeks and home next day and friend more recently 37 weeks and home same day. No health problems from any. Although I'm not saying that 37 weeks is when babies should be born, I'm just quoting what midwife said which is that it's fine for then to be born then, any health problems are there anyway and not due to being 3 weeks early. I just assumed she as the professional so knows what she's talking about, but everyone's experiences are different I suppose . I've always had a massive fear of induction, the thought of it really panicks me so I guess thats why I dont want to make it to 40 weeks, because I'd start to get really stressed and fearful that if she isn't out in the next few days it would be induction. I'm not saying my baby must be born on Monday at 37 weeks, just that I wouldn't be worried if she did. sorry if I angered you :( xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Quite often if they do come at 37-38 weeks it's because the Due date is just an estimate and usually women are 2 weeks either way.

So if you have the baby at 37 weeks they may be actually closer to 39 weeks. I'm pretty sure as well that after 37 weeks etc the baby generally comes when it's ready as there has to be certain things happen to your body/hormones released that usually only happen when baby is ready to come out (obviously not always as obviously people do have pre term babies and I'm not making light of that)

My midwife said the same, anytime after 37 weeks is considered safe and fine.


----------



## Charlie5

My first son was 37w and this one was 36w and both are fine.

37w is term ie all fully developed and should not need assistance (but may need some). 40w is full term and should be fully cooked so to speak. These are of course generalisations and each baby will be different and there will always be exceptions.


----------



## C_baby

I had an email this week (one of the pregnancy stage ones) that stated that "most women give birth within a week either side of their due date". It didn't have any statistics but I think between 39 and 41 weeks does sound much more likely than anytime after 37.


----------



## DonnaBallona

ooh LaraB you haven't angered me; not at all! :flower:

I was just mega surprised that a professional woman would think that it's safe- you're right, a baby born after 37wks IS classed as term, but it doesn't mean they are ready. 

I guess now knowing what I know, I just find it hard to swallow. my best friends boy was born just last Sunday at 37+2; he has had severe jaundice and spent his first 5 days in SCBU having antibiotics and learning to feed.

when a baby goes into SCBU, they tell you to aim for your due date in regards to when they will be going home. now, my LO WAS let out at 37wks but we had no end of problems with her feeding, sleeping etc. 37 weeks is like they are 'just' ready, nearly there but not quite....KWIM? 

it doesnt last forever. I would never wish for you to be uncomfy, but surely better you to be uncomfy than baby? :winkwink:
I hope baby arrives after a short labour on your due date for you; I really do. xx


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Here's a really good graph that shows chances of labor by a given date. 

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php

Look at the second graph on the page. You can see that by 38 weeks you have an 8% chance of going into labor. Exciting, right?! (the first graph is percentages of going into labor on a specific day, so it's a little less useful, imo)


----------



## Lyd

britneybabyy said:


> how many weeks were u? x

37+6


----------

